# First Fatties + Ribs & Venison Jerky



## adiochiro3 (Apr 29, 2010)

The family really liked the idea of breakfast fatties, so I decided to throw a couple on while making venison jerky for our upcoming backpacking trip this weekend.  We had some ribs in the freezer, so I threw those in just because I have the grillestate and the smoker is hot (might as well make the most of all the smoke & BTU's)!!  Gonna be a late night tending the smoker, but always worth it!  In the spirit of QView, here's the evidence that "it really happened."

The fatties are scrambled eggs, smoked-baked potato (left over from last night), onion, peppers, and cheddar cheese wrapped in pork sausage and -- of course -- bacon.  I just couldn't bring myself to "do the weave" the first time.



Pork Ribs rubbed with salt, pepper, brown sugar, pepper flakes, garlic powder, onion powder.



An old stand by in our family: Venison Jerky in the upright!



I'll try to post the finished products.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## caveman (Apr 29, 2010)

Was it something like this?? >>>


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Apr 29, 2010)

LOL caveman!

Great job!  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 29, 2010)

I like your jerkey setup you have there. Is that all one big smoker with a vertical and a horizontal or were you using two smokers?


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 29, 2010)

Here are the fatties and ribs after they came out of the smoker at 12:30 am this morning.  had one for breakfast -- it was great!


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 29, 2010)

Great job, food looks awesome...


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 29, 2010)

man oh Man everything looks great from here. I would like to see the sliced pictures. Or better yet I would like to see it on a plate in front of me.


----------



## treegje (Apr 29, 2010)

My mouth is watering, wish I was there to help put some of that away.
earned points


----------



## caveman (Apr 29, 2010)

Sure would have loved to see some sliced pics.  Good job though.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes, rbranster, that is all one unit I "frankensteined" together last week so I could smoke cheese, jerky, fish, etc. in the upright along with whatever else in the wood smoker.  Check out my build/modification thread to see how & what I did.  My family christened it "Grillestate."  It turned out like this:


----------

